# Shuttle SS51g Barebone system - anyone tried this one yet?

## thies

Pondering to buy the SS51g from Shuttle ( http://www.shuttleonline.com/spec.php3?model=ss51 ) but haven't seen any information whatsoever yet regarding its compatibility with linux. Someone tried it already and wants to enlighten me?

----------

## pjp

Tried a search for 'shuttle'.  Doesn't look like anyone has posted about it yet.

----------

## thies

thats why I posted in hope someone who did not post about it yet tried it and has an answer  :Wink: 

----------

## thies

to answer myself once more: from the information I could gather so far everything should more or less painlessly work apart from the integrated sound.

----------

## anderson

I've had success installing on this and the system is wonderful - both quiet and fast.  Everything was straightforward except the video and sound.

SiS doesn't seem to want to document their chips, which led me to be unable to use the onboard video with X.  You can try the driver at http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsis630.shtml#newoptions but I didn't have good luck with it.  If you don't need X, then you'll be fine.  In my case I bought a GeForce2MX card (fanless) so I could have decent video without any fan noise.  (fyi, you have 1 pci and 1 agp slot)

By digging around I found out that the internal sound chip (on the 961 southbridge) is an SiS 7012.  Alsa supports this with the snd-intel8x0 module.  So far it works great with XMMS.

Your ethernet is a Realtek compatible so use the 8139too module.

I have yet to use the USB 1.0/2.0 ports, nor the FireWire ports.  However, dmesg and /proc/pci show all of them being recognized and drivers loaded.

Overall I've been very happy with the SS51G, once I got through all the research to figure out which modules I needed.  I installed windows to verify the hardware before I installed Gentoo, and that was flawless.  Everything worked great with the supplied drivers; SiS just doesn't want to release much information for Linux users.

Upon initial powerup, the onboard fan will spin up to max rpm, which sounds like a normal system, then spins down to about 1500 rpm where the sound is inaudible from 3 feet away.  With a P4 1.8, my temps never rise above 50C and the fan never spins up (not even while building the system), resulting in a completely noiseless system.  I really can't stress what a nice system this makes.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## miunk

I run a bloated redhat on the sv25 with 1gig ram so i dont really notice, and everything works perfectly.  I also used alsa for the sound because /w the oss driver I was getting output on only 1 channel.  video runs great.  I used the updated s3 driver from www.probo.com, there is also a s3switch utility that allows you to toggle TV CRT and both.  I use a firewire hard drive with it under linux and all i need to do is turn it on and insmod ieee1394, ohci1394, sbp2, then mount sda*.  i do that at bootup.  the rescan-scsi-bus.sh script works good when i forget to turn it on at bootup.  I highly recommend that machine, i cant speak for the new p4 and athlon machines, but I bet they run fine under linux too.    I will go to gentoo on it eventually.  Check out the ones at www.soldam.com

----------

## Joffer

the 1.4 rc1 livecd doesn't seem to like the nic in the SS51G system. anyone tried the 1.4 rc1 with the ss51g?

I get in 'dmesg':

```
8139cp: pci dev 00:0f.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.5

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xa0811000, 00:30:XX:XX:XX:XX, IRQ 18

eth0: Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

```

(XX - masked MAC address)

'net-setup eth0' and adding my 10.xxx.yyy.50 internal IP and 10.xxx.yyy.255 as broadcast and my firewall as gateway IP looks like it is working, and 'ifconfig' shows eth0 and lo up and running, but I can't ping other computers on my network, nor any on the internet, using dns names or ip addresses.

any ideas for what I can do to fix this? What to look for?

and yes - the NIC is working. Currently I'm dualbooting with Win2k until I get this up and running..

----------

## sen00fish

[quote="Joffer"]

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xa0811000, 00:30:XX:XX:XX:XX, IRQ 18

eth0: Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

[/quote]

I went through the same thing when installing on my SS40G; 

The clue here is that the "IRQ 18". 

Try going into the BIOS (the Advanced Options screen I believe)

and disable the APIC support. 

When you reboot, the NIC will probably map to IRQ 11 or so.

and you will be able to communicate external to the box.

Hope this helps.

----------

## Joffer

 *sen00fish wrote:*   

> Try going into the BIOS (the Advanced Options screen I believe)
> 
> and disable the APIC support. 
> 
> When you reboot, the NIC will probably map to IRQ 11 or so.
> ...

 

It sure did! I was wondering about this IRQ 18. Thanks.

What is APIC anyway?

----------

## pjp

Help in make menuconfig reports:  *Quote:*   

> A local APIC (Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller) is an
> 
> integrated interrupt controller in the CPU. If you have a single-CPU    
> 
> system which has a processor with a local APIC, you can say Y here to
> ...

 

----------

